# Not on Kijiji, thought someone might be interested (Gibson Classic Custom)



## Okay Player

If not for the bad timing of it, I'd probably be buying this myself:









2012 Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom - Spaceman Music


2012 Gibson Les Paul Classic Custom - Category:Electric Guitars, Guitars - <span class="woocommerce-Price-amount amount"><span class="woocommerce-Price-currencySymbol">$</span>1,999.00</span> CAD




www.spacemanmusic.com


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## BlueRocker

Nice guitar were it not for the baked maple.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> Nice guitar were it not for the baked maple.



That's what stopped me.


----------



## BlueRocker

colchar said:


> That's what stopped me.


2010-2015 were not good years for Gibson.


----------



## tdotrob

Wondering what is wrong with the baked maple boards? Is there a flaw in them?

I had a 2012 ‘61 spec SG with a baked maple board and it was a killer playing and sounding guitar and everyone I played with at the time loved that guitar and how it sounded as well.


----------



## crann

tdotrob said:


> Wondering what is wrong with the baked maple boards? Is there a flaw in them?


It's pretty simple actually. If Gibson does it, it's bad. If Suhr or other non-legacy makers rebrand it as "roasted" maple, it's the best thing since roasted bread. Baking reduces sustain while roasting adds overtones.


----------



## BlueRocker

tdotrob said:


> Wondering what is wrong with the baked maple boards? Is there a flaw in them?


Colour is very inconsistent - most look too light to me.


----------



## Okay Player

tdotrob said:


> Wondering what is wrong with the baked maple boards? Is there a flaw in them?


As a general rule guitarists don't like change.


----------



## Budda

Okay Player said:


> As a general rule guitarists don't like change.


Mostly this bit.


----------



## tdotrob

Maybe that’s true but I tend to think it’s mostly just Internet forum nerds and people that never leave their bedrooms that care about that stuff cause most of the working guitar players I know never discuss or nitpick these types of things at all, instrument either plays and sounds good or it doesn’t.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Colour is very inconsistent - most look too light to me.


Maybe it was just their pics because in person, it looks MUCH darker…


----------



## tdotrob

2manyGuitars said:


> Maybe it was just their pics because in person, it looks MUCH darker…
> 
> View attachment 374217
> 
> 
> View attachment 374218
> 
> 
> View attachment 374219


Awesome that’s a killer looking guitar. How does it sound?


----------



## 2manyGuitars

tdotrob said:


> Awesome that’s a killer looking guitar. How does it sound?


Fan-fucking-tastic!!

In fact, I’m not a huge fan of gold tops but it played and sounded so good, I couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## tdotrob

2manyGuitars said:


> Fan-fucking-tastic!!
> 
> In fact, I’m not a huge fan of gold tops but it played and sounded so good, I couldn’t pass it up.


I bet! That’s awesome. I’m a big fan of the Chambered LP’s. Congrats


----------



## BlueRocker

2manyGuitars said:


> Fan-fucking-tastic!!
> 
> In fact, I’m not a huge fan of gold tops but it played and sounded so good, I couldn’t pass it up.


Looks pretty nice in those pics. Much more washed out on their online pics. It's all about the tone anyway glad you're liking it. Congrats.


----------



## colchar

BlueRocker said:


> 2010-2015 were not good years for Gibson.


Some stuff was good during those years. The 2013 SG Standards, for example. They were, essentially, the exact same as previous years' '61 Reissues.


----------



## Chito

Congrats @2manyGuitars! Nice score.


----------



## BlueRocker

colchar said:


> Some stuff was good during those years. The 2013 SG Standards, for example. They were, essentially, the exact same as previous years' '61 Reissues.


I was speaking generally of course.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Yeah, I was sort of on the fence about it but it really did feel great and sounded even better.

I had the amp at various levels of dirt and even with the gain maxed, the volume controls were able to dial in various levels of clean. Very responsive.


----------



## tomee2

Okay Player said:


> As a general rule guitarists don't like change.


I think that if some other brand put all the stuff Gibson tried to do to improve the Les Paul, but the market rejected, it would probably be heralded as the next great advancement in the electric guitar.


----------



## Okay Player

tomee2 said:


> I think that if some other brand put all the stuff Gibson tried to do to improve the Les Paul, but the market rejected, it would probably be heralded as the next great advancement in the electric guitar.


Guitar players: A _real _Les Paul =









Les Paul's actual Les Paul:


----------



## tomee2

Okay Player said:


> Guitar players: A _real _Les Paul =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Paul's actual Les Paul:


Exactly!!


----------



## crann

Okay Player said:


> Les Paul's actual Les Paul:


Take 1: It's a trap if the inlays aren't trapezoidal
Take 2: Don't be obtuse, four right angles are wrong


----------



## Okay Player

crann said:


> Take 1: It's a trap if the inlays aren't trapezoidal
> Take 2: Don't be obtuse, four right angles are wrong


There's something about the Les Paul Recordings I really like. The problem I tend to run into is that their appearances rarely coincide with a topped up gear fund.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I was pretty comfy paying what I did for it.


----------



## StevieMac

2manyGuitars said:


> I was pretty comfy dropping $1999 on it.


Fair enough, I'd want to (but likely wouldn't) brag about it myself. For the purposes of karma though, I'd propose that if you ever decide to sell it, you give @Okay Player first right of refusal.


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> I was pretty comfy dropping $1999 on it.
> 
> View attachment 374353


Nice pickup.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

StevieMac said:


> Fair enough, I'd want to (but likely wouldn't) brag about it myself. For the purposes of karma though, I'd propose that if you ever decide to sell it, you give @Okay Player first right of refusal.


Duly noted



Okay Player said:


> Nice pickup.


Yes, it has a nice pickup


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> Duly noted
> 
> 
> Yes, it has a nice pickup
> 
> View attachment 374418


The deal just keeps getting better.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

Okay Player said:


> The deal just keeps getting better.


The ad mentioned the Lollar. I just wanted to confirm before the end of the three day return period.


----------



## Okay Player

2manyGuitars said:


> The ad mentioned the Lollar. I just wanted to confirm before the end of the three day return period.


Ah, I hadn't noticed that. Smart to check I've had an issue there over the winter with them selling something not as advertised. They made good and I believe it to be an honest mistake, but you're wise to check.


----------



## BlueRocker

Could have held out for this one (posted to legitimize this thread in the Kijiji forum )

2011 GIBSON USA CLASSIC CUSTOM LES PAUL GOLDTOP | Guitars | Regina | Kijiji


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Could have held out for this one (posted to legitimize this thread in the Kijiji forum )
> 
> 2011 GIBSON USA CLASSIC CUSTOM LES PAUL GOLDTOP | Guitars | Regina | Kijiji
> 
> View attachment 374440


Yikes!

So when I saw the original post, I had no idea about this model or value but the price seemed decent. I usually price guitars using the "what am I willing to pay for it" method. Then there's the "what are these actually selling for" price. If my price doesn't line up with that one, well then I guess I don't get a new guitar. And I'm fine with that.

At first glance, the posted price plus tax fell into my range. I went to Reverb to educate myself and was shocked as shit when I saw those numbers I posted. Frankly, those numbers are waaaay outside my "what am I willing to pay for it" range. Not even close. Obviously, some people are willing to pay $3k and (much) more for these but I ain't one of them. If it had been even $2500 tax in, I probably wouldn't have bothered checking it out.

The guy in Regina probably won't get $3995 but he'll probably get closer to that than what I paid.

...and people need to stop using their flash when photographing these. Those light looking fretboards are a deal breaker.


----------



## BlueRocker

Regardless of what they sell for, I'm with you I think under $2500 would be where I'd want to be. It's a really nice classic not a Les Paul Custom. If it were still there when I visit on Monday I probably would have bought it, so thanks for saving me from myself @2manyGuitars


----------



## 2manyGuitars

BlueRocker said:


> Regardless of what they sell for, I'm with you I think under $2500 would be where I'd want to be. It's a really nice classic not a Les Paul Custom. If it were still there when I visit on Monday I probably would have bought it, so thanks for saving me from myself @2manyGuitars


Just returning the favour. You saved me from buying that P90 Classic. 🖐(internet high-five)


----------

